# Neo-Classical Piano Concertos



## Vals97 (9 mo ago)

Does anybody know of some interesting neo-classical composers who recently composed piano concertos? I'd like to listen them on Spotify. For now I am aware only of one person who created 2 neo-baroque piano concertos this year (Valentin Saric). Lovely, but I'd like to hear more neo-classical (more Haydn-esque) piano concertos out there. Are there any?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I assume your request for "recent" works means that you have covered Stravinsky and Frank Martin, already? Or perhaps you are wanting something that actually sounds as if it was written centuries ago?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Michael Barry's _Piano Concerto in A_ from 2018 is strongly suggestive of the late neo-classical period. The concerto seems to also combine elements of romanticism with hints of the classical era (2nd Movement).


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

George Gershwin?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I would say that the _Piano Concertos_ #1 & 3 by Prokofiev; 1 & 2 by Shostakovich; the _Concerto for Two Pianos_ by Poulenc; and the _Piano Concertos_ of Gershwin, Copland, and Menotti all fit the bill as Neo-Classical. Though Barber and Britten's _Piano Concertos_ have a Neo-Romantic feeling that is lyrical and derived from European Romanticism; they could also be seen as being Neo-Classical as well just because they are more lean, athletic, and balanced than the really sentimental sound you get in the more standard Romantic tradition.


----------

